# Using Acrylic Pant need heip..



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

Just started building model Planes (1/72) and Acrylic Pant..I use a primer for plastic and clear Coat..but paint Job still looks Bad (3 coats) + clear.. Help..thanks for reading


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What brand of acrylics are you using?

Air brush, spray can or brushed on?

Do you not like the finish? Or the color?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks to be brushed on. Also looks like craft store paints which are thicker than MM or Tamiya acrylics.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is what I am seeing as well. May not have thinned the paint before application as well. We need to know the brand used to make an improvement for him though.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It really looks like craft acrylic paint. I use it a lot, and if it's thick at all, it needs thinned, either with the thinner made by the manufacturer or with water. I'd gently sand it with 1200 grit sandpaper, wipe the dust off, then fix it up with a large soft bush and some of the same paint thinned to have a more enamel paint consistency. If it is drying too fast to level out, you can add a little retarder to the mix to keep it from drying too quickly. The only thing I don['t like about craft paints is that I have to use primer first, as the acrylic craft paint does not adhere well to bare plastic








. It takes a lot of coats to get a decent finish, and that ends up hiding any details molded into the plastic. It is good for painting clothing on figure kits, though, as it has the same flatness as real cloth. (The picture shows several models I used craft acrylic paint on.)

Larry


----------

